# Majestic Mantra for Healing (MP3 FreeDomain)



## affter333 (9 Jan. 2012)

Majestic Mantra for Healing (MP3 FreeDomain)

*Medicine Buddha (Bhaisajyaguru)*

*The Medicine Buddha mantra is held to be extremely powerful for healing of physical
illnesses and purification of negative karma*. One form of practice based on the
Medicine Buddha is done when one is stricken by disease. The patient is to recite
the long Medicine Buddha mantra 108 times over a glass of water. The water is now
believed to be blessed by the power of the mantra and the blessing of the Medicine
Buddha himself, and the patient is to drink the water. This practice is then repeated
each day until the illness is cured.

The practice of Medicine Buddha, the Supreme Healer (or Sangay Menla in Tibetan)
is not only a very powerful method for healing and increasing healing powers both
for oneself and others, but also for overcoming the inner sickness of attachment, 
hatred, and ignorance, thus to meditate on the Medicine Buddha can help decrease
physical and mental illness and suffering.

=====================================================
*Medicine Buddha Mantra:

NAMO BHAGAVATE BHAISAJAYA-GURU-VAIDURYA-PRABHA-RAJAYA TATHAGATAYA ARHATE
SAMYAKSAM BUDDHAYA TADYATHA OM BHAISAJYE BHAISAJYE BHAISAJYA SAMUDGATE SVAHA*

=====================================================
*Medicine Buddha Dharani* (LQ, Download HQ Sound from below Links)

Medicine Buddha Dharani - YouTube

=====================================================
*Usnisa Vijaya Dharani Mantra* (LQ, Download HQ Sound from below Links)

Usnisa Vijaya Dharani Mantra (by female) - YouTube

=====================================================
*Other Mantras Preview* (LQ, Download HQ Sound from below Links)

Beautiful Mantras (preview) - YouTube

====================================================
*Download MP3 : Medicine Buddha Dharani*

*( MP3 / FreeDomain )*

*Direct Download* : http://ff07d04.filefactory.com/dlp/c130172/n/MBS.rar
*Backup Download* : http://rapidshare.com/files/1380452654/MBS.rar

*You can get other Mantras on my webpage* : Six-Character Great Bright Mantra

*Please Reply if you like the Songs..*
=====================================================

..


----------



## Mandalorianer (13 Jan. 2012)

Thanks for the nice music


----------

